# Canadian Army Movies?



## ludacris (26 Apr 2004)

is there any movies about the canadian army, besides dieppe that is, Ive never really seen or heard of any.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (26 Apr 2004)

Legends of the Fall
The Devil‘s Brigade
The Wars
Peacekeepers


Start your search at imdb.com


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (26 Apr 2004)

whats PeaceKeepers like? I think I recall a thread on the movie, but i cant find it..


----------



## FutureTroopie (26 Apr 2004)

It was pretty good, definitely worth watching. The Devil‘s Brigade is badass, my favorite part is when the Canadians march in with the pipes.


----------



## The_Falcon (26 Apr 2004)

Loved that part, the Americans looked so bloody confused.  Peacekeepers is pretty good (I started the thread you are thinking of shortbus)


----------



## Superman (26 Apr 2004)

Would these movies be found at your local video rental place?


----------



## mattoigta (26 Apr 2004)

The devils brigade was alright, but apparently pretty historically innaccurate (i mean just look at the canadians‘ uniforms!)

Is the movie "The Wars" based on Timothy Findley‘s novel?


----------



## The_Falcon (26 Apr 2004)

Depends Pte Robertson, Blockbuster may have Legends of the Fall and the Devil‘s brigade, best bet would be to go to your local video rental store and find out.


----------



## nULL (26 Apr 2004)

devil‘s brigade dvd is 9.99 at london drugs. worth the purchase!


----------



## ludacris (26 Apr 2004)

whats peacekeeper about?


----------



## ludacris (26 Apr 2004)

http://www.canadagoose.net/films.htm 
lists all the movies,


----------



## Doug VT (26 Apr 2004)

Peacekeepers was so GAY!!  The only thing that was Canadian about it was the uniforms and equipment!


----------



## Gayson (27 Apr 2004)

Is that the movie that takes place in I think Bosnia, where the head peacekeeper is trying to stop that evil bad guy drug dealer (it‘s been so long).  The good guys best buddy trips over a trip wire and dies.  I think also the head peacekeeper falls in love with a local woman.

It was a pretty corny movie, but any movie that puts the CF in a good light is good for the rest of us.


----------



## stukirkpatrick (27 Apr 2004)

Thats the one.  Thats what the CF needs, more positive publicity a la Truth Duty Valour to show the people we aren‘t psychotic killers (er, the bad kind   ).  

The problem is, we probably don‘t have the funding to make a proper movie. But what about a miniseries on peacekeeping?

just some thoughts,


----------



## Michael Dorosh (27 Apr 2004)

There was another one and I tried to imdb it but came up blank.  It was about a C-130 that crashed in the arctic.  It was bizarre watching guys in Garrison Dress and combats, and not once hearing the F word, or any of them, really.  I thought Chistopher Plummer was in it but didn‘t see any likely titles in his bio.

Anyone remember that one?


----------



## Thompson_JM (27 Apr 2004)

Ordeal In the Arctic.

It was a made for TV movie on CTV

I remember watching it when i was younger.

Sad as it was based on a true story as well. I thought it was a good movie. shows how even in peacetime the job can be very dangerous.


----------



## Korus (27 Apr 2004)

I was a wee lad at the time, but I remember that one.. It was pretty good.

I wouldn‘t pay $93 for it, though... not on what the Army pays me.
 http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/6304468598/102-4330105-9036147?v=glance


----------



## nULL (27 Apr 2004)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/offer-listing/6304468598//104-1918843-9931112?condition=all  

It‘s also available as a torrent, if you don‘t feel like paying for it at all, and don‘t believe that copping free movies is a deadly brimstone fire **** thing. But hey, 7.95 isn‘t bad...

Also "The Arrow" is a good movie. Not really about the army, but it‘s well made and has some exciting bits.


----------



## portcullisguy (27 Apr 2004)

I think this was mentioned before, but Wolverine in the X-Men movies is apparently a Cdn soldier.  During the first X-Men you can plainly see his Cdn pattern ID discs, and he was counting Cdn $5‘s after his bareknuckle match.

I know it‘s not a movie ABOUT the CF, but ...


----------



## Gayson (27 Apr 2004)

true about X-men.


----------



## ZipperHead (30 Apr 2004)

Ordeal in the Arctic starred Richard Chamberlin, not Christoper Plummer. Christopher Plummer was in The Arrow, I believe. My wife was a medic in CFB Edmonton when they were filming Ordeal, and she provided first aid coverage, and met him, and reminds me on all-too-frequent occasions (ie when he‘s in the news, People magazine,etc). That‘s why I know that particular bit of UFI.

I think I‘m 10% dumber for remembering that bit of trivia......

Allan


----------

